# Porcelein or Ceramic OK in Smoker?



## teeroy (Oct 23, 2009)

I want to try some of the recipes I've seen on here for mac n cheese, Dutch's baked beans, etc. I'm going to ask for a Dutch Oven for Christmas, but in the meantime I have to ask if porcelein or ceramic is OK to use in the smoker. Getting some push back from the wife because she is worried that it will discolor it or something. Doesn't seem to me that it would but thought I'd ask - would never hear the end of it if I went ahead and used one and it did discolor it.


----------



## treegje (Oct 23, 2009)

what I have already used ,its glass oven dishes and pots
what concerns the colour off the class,that does not change

but that is not porcelein or ceramic


----------



## ronp (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe if you coat them with pam or veg oil you may be fine. I have had some discolor but I didn't coat them either.

Good luck!!


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 23, 2009)

I've tried Pam, ...don't do that, you _will _be in the dog house.

I sneak the glass casserole dishes, I have found that a powder or liquid abrasive cleaner and some scrubbing cleans off the discoloration from the smoke.

Or..., use em and then buy her new ones for Christmas, ...could save you some stress as to what to buy her. LOL

Gene


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 23, 2009)

I will use a porcelain coated roasting pan (you know the cheap ones that are dark blue with white speckles...like the water pans of most ECB type of smokers).  You can pick them up at the discount stores for cheap, and they are non reactive in the smoker.  They also clean up really well with a scotch brite pad and some comet cleanser (they are ususally really dark blue, so the discoloration of the white speckles is only what you will see).  Besides, if you really mess them up, they weren't really expensive in the first place.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 23, 2009)

You could use porcelain or ceramic....  but IMO the better option is cast-iron. Once properly seasoned it cleans up relatively easily, and discoloration is not an issue.

Of course, IF you're getting the dutch oven for Xmas and you don't want to bother with a $25 cast-iron skillet, you could use disposable amluminum pans until the Xmas gift arrives.


----------



## meatball (Oct 23, 2009)

I would echo that sentiment. I use the aluminum disposable pans with all of my grilling/smoking. You can usually buy 2 or 3 for a couple bucks and clean-up is a snap


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds like good advice here...

I use a small pyrex glass dish in my gas grill sometimes.  I use it for indirect cooking only, not directly over any flames.

I've noticed that when I use PAM on it, and even though I always scrub my dishes well after use - over time it has become discolored.

Of course, my wife doesn't even go in the kitchen most days, so everything in there is considered mine  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Therefore, no need for me to worry about being in the doghouse.

I am glad to hear that the cheaper, ceramic coated metal dutch oven types of cookers can be used w/ success in the smoker - I had never thought of that.

Until you get your own set though, it probably WOULD be best to just use the disposable pans.


----------



## bluefrog (Oct 23, 2009)

Smoking with the white ceramic will definitely discolor it and to me it's not worth the scrubbing that it takes to get it white again.  I agree with Meatball and use the cheap disposable aluminum pans from the grocery or discount store.  They clean up easily and can be used multple times or tossed after a single use if you prefer.

Scott


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm with the other half here why don't you just use a foil throw away pan then you won't have to take the chance of discoloring all you would have to do is discard them.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 23, 2009)

Just echoing previous sentiment, go with aluminum foil in the smoker. It's even recyclable!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone, thanks for the input. Sounds like using the disposables for now is the best option since discoloration will happen. Glad I asked, I would have thought that the discoloration would have come off easy.

I'm hoping to make the Dutch's beans this weekend and put them under the prime rib while cooking to catch the drippings. I'm smoking a lot this weekend so it all depends on how much room I have in the MES.


----------



## rickw (Oct 23, 2009)

Same here, I use them all the time.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 24, 2009)

foil pans are great....it's what i use to foil my meats towards the end so i won't loose juices......


----------



## walle (Oct 24, 2009)

I also use foil pans - you can get a value pack of them (large and smaller) at Sam/CostCo.  Either toss, or I wash and reuse until I poke a hole in them.
Tracey


----------



## teeroy (Oct 24, 2009)

So, I was at my mother-in-laws last night picking up some meat that she had in her freezer that she figured she was never going to get around cooking. The smoker is going to be busy this weekend. 

I mention that I plan on making some baked beans in the smoker and put it under the prime rib to catch the dripping. I also mention that I need to go pick up some foil pans to make the beans in. At that point she proceeds to give me a cast iron pot that whe bought a few years ago but has never used (she kind of likes shopping and tends to buy stuff that she never gets around to using).

So now I have a nice cast iron pot to use for baked beans and some of the other yummy stuff you guys are posting on this board like mac n cheese. Woohoo!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 24, 2009)

that thing is nice!


----------



## treegje (Oct 24, 2009)

what are you a lucky guy


----------

